# Do western women really get stared at?



## Andyshiv (Aug 5, 2008)

Have heard they do and feel a bit uncomfortable about it.

Is it true?


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

Maybe sometimes but not in a threatening or even sexual way, more unbridled curiosity! Unless you're a particularly sensitive or self conscious person, I really wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Andyshiv said:


> Have heard they do and feel a bit uncomfortable about it.
> 
> Is it true?


I did find it a little intimidating at first but grew to simply laugh about it! Remember, these are young men with little or no contact with women....imagine all that testosterone racing through those veins....they see a woman....of course they will stare!

On the positive side, Asian men do stare but NEVER touch, I felt completely at ease with them once I'd learnt this was the norm.


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

I totally agree. I feel far far safer here than I did in England - packs of roaming chavs are far more intimidating!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Sparkysair said:


> I totally agree. I feel far far safer here than I did in England - packs of roaming chavs are far more intimidating!


Totally agree!! Lol In fact, out of all the countries I've ever visited, the UAE felt the safest hence why I'm returning!


----------



## Lama (Oct 14, 2008)

Not only at western women, but at Middle Eastern women as well  but in a totally unthreatening way. I have been around many Arabic countries, and found Dubai to be the safest by far, or at least this is the vibe i am getting.
On the other hand, i don't mind being looked at once in a while,I prefer that to being invisible :




Andyshiv said:


> Have heard they do and feel a bit uncomfortable about it.
> 
> Is it true?


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Yes and it makes me want to poke their eyes out.

I don't care what they grew up with. One bloke was so busy staring at my boobs as I walked past (I had a collared, buttoned up business shirt on) that he walked straight into my husband. Hubby growled at him and he scurried away.

I know you need to be tolerant and whatever else, but for those who think it's just curiosity, well I think you're wrong. 
*shudders*


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I only ever had serious problems with guys from Lebanon - to say they're forward would be an understatement! 

Needless to say, my response was very ladylike.....and I think they understood "foxtrot oscar"


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

alli said:


> Yes and it makes me want to poke their eyes out.
> 
> I don't care what they grew up with. One bloke was so busy staring at my boobs as I walked past (I had a collared, buttoned up business shirt on) that he walked straight into my husband. Hubby growled at him and he scurried away.
> 
> ...


I'm not always right but I'm never wrong...


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

yes and is so bloody uncomfortable, I don't care what their personal situation is. Don't get me wrong, I know they have a hard life here and no contact with woman but that is not my fault and I don't feel I should be paying for that! Makes me want to scream at them and curse them. Badly. Both in Spanish and English. Idiotas. 




Andyshiv said:


> Have heard they do and feel a bit uncomfortable about it.
> 
> Is it true?


----------



## becks (Nov 4, 2008)

yes its true. but as most on here have said, its not in a threatening way. at least here its just a stare, in the uk you get the obscene comments to go with it.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> yes and is so bloody uncomfortable, I don't care what their personal situation is. Don't get me wrong, I know they have a hard life here and no contact with woman but that is not my fault and I don't feel I should be paying for that! Makes me want to scream at them and curse them. Badly. Both in Spanish and English. *Idiotas*.


I used to call them "pajero's" when I first arrived.....they thought I was comparing them to the car! Jajajaja


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> I only ever had serious problems with guys from Lebanon - to say they're forward would be an understatement!
> 
> Needless to say, my response was very ladylike.....and I think they understood "foxtrot oscar"


Nik Nafsak also works quite well


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> I only ever had serious problems with guys from Lebanon - to say they're forward would be an understatement!
> 
> Needless to say, my response was very ladylike.....and I think they understood "foxtrot oscar"


Some old geezer tried to grab my arse in Bur Dubai - forget about being young, he was old, ugly and plain nasty!  Needless to say, I think, he has added a few new words to his vocabulary!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

New one on me, Crazy, but thanks for that! 

Maz, why is it the old, grubby and ugly men that do this?  If Richard Gere grabbed my arse, I'd be dragging him off to my bed! LMAO


----------



## becks (Nov 4, 2008)

id be the same if it was johnny depp!


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

I get stared at by Asians every time I go outside. Sometimes they grin and say things while staring but i've never had an Asian guy try to touch me...yet.

The only guy that went so far as to touch me was when I was at Dragonmart without my fiance. An Emiratie that looked about 60 came up to me and caressed my arm while mumbling something to me in Arabic. I just glared at him and walked off.

My fiance once was having dinner at a restaurant and witnessed an Emiratie guy stick his hand up the Filipino waitress' skirt. He said she was so shocked but didn't know what to do so she just walked off. My fiance couldn't believe what he saw.

There are Pervs everywhere and you have to be careful day or night when you are out alone no matter the country. Also, keep in mind this is a muslim country so they are not used to seeing uncovered women. It's a good idea to dress more modestly here than you would in the west.


----------



## Lindsey Langham (Oct 2, 2008)

Been here a week, and yes they do stare but not in a threatening way at all - I feel quite comfortable walking about in the dark - much more pleasant than at home in the UK!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I do think some of you are over-reacting somewhat. The staring from most Asian men is simply curiosity. You must realise that not all cultures are the same and that in many it is not considered rude to stare at other people if they are of interest to you. 99% of the time it is not a sexual issue.

As in any city, there will be a few perverts in Dubai/UAE, but do not assume that every man who looks at you wants to jump you! As long as they are not touching you and being threatening you have nothing to worry about.

Someof these men will stare at ALL women, including those dressed in abayas, but you will attact more attention if you go out in revealing clothing. Whilst you may not stand out in parts of new Dubai, in the more mixed areas of town you will be stared at more if you do not cover your legs to your knees, your cleavage and shoulders. 

People seem to forget that this is not a Western country and get so het up when things are different. You have to accept that a huge mix of people live here and that most will not think or act in exactly the same way as you. It is all part and parcel of living overseas.

-


----------



## JunFan (May 20, 2008)

My Mrs is always stared at when we go out and we think it's quite funny. We've noticed the guys from the indian Sub-continent are the worst culprits, they just don't seem to have any comprehension of it and that some could find it offensive or rude, that said they just don't know any better. The 'locals' sometimes look but more discretely apart from some of the women who can look quite disapproving if the Mrs has her cleavage on show. 

The funniest situation is when on the beach and your get the floating Indian heads just staring at any woman in a bikini, but then again I keep my shades on!! ;-) LOL


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

JunFan said:


> My Mrs is always stared at when we go out and we think it's quite funny. *We've noticed the guys from the indian Sub-continent are the worst culprits, they just don't seem to have any comprehension of it and that some could find it offensive or rude, that said they just don't know any better. * The 'locals' sometimes look but more discretely apart from some of the women who can look quite disapproving if the Mrs has her cleavage on show.
> 
> The funniest situation is when on the beach and your get the floating Indian heads just staring at any woman in a bikini, but then again I keep my shades on!! ;-) LOL


Just a moment. And this is aimed at many people.

As I said earlier we are talking about diffrent cultural norms. In other cultures staring is not considered rude, so to judge someone by Western standards and to criticise them for not understanding your culture seems to be very hypocritcal to me.

-


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> I do think some of you are over-reacting somewhat. The staring from most Asian men is simply curiosity. You must realise that not all cultures are the same and that in many it is not considered rude to stare at other people if they are of interest to you. 99% of the time it is not a sexual issue.
> 
> As in any city, there will be a few perverts in Dubai/UAE, but do not assume that every man who looks at you wants to jump you! As long as they are not touching you and being threatening you have nothing to worry about.
> 
> ...


Totally concur with Elphaba. Can I also add that staring at women isn't only an Asian "thing", men in Spain do exactly the same thing and I suspect most Mediterranean men are the same.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I can live with the staring (think I am so used to it, I do not even pay them any attention!) but I take great exception to someone trying to touch me!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Try breaking their fingers, it always works a treat for me, Maz


----------



## JunFan (May 20, 2008)

whoah tiger...(and I think I was one of the many) I wasn't playing Judge John Deed or anything...I actually said these guys don't know any better. I did catch a guy trying to video my wife once, and there was no cultural misunderstanding 'cos judging by the way he nearly did the 100m sprint faster than Linford when he saw me look at him, he knew he was wrong.


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Just a moment. And this is aimed at many people.
> 
> As I said earlier we are talking about diffrent cultural norms. In other cultures staring is not considered rude, so to judge someone by Western standards and to criticise them for not understanding your culture seems to be very hypocritcal to me.
> 
> -




It might surprise you but it is considered to be rude here by the locals as well. And an Arab woman being gawked at or touched would react a lot more strongly and probably would even get the police involved. Even my female Indian friends would complain about guys that were obviously leering. I think it is YOU that overreacts with the PC mantra too often. Maybe you should get out in the 'real' world and learn something about the local culture before you start preaching to the 'virtual' masses. Sorry, but after 4 yrs. in Europe i'm really sick of all this koombaya (let them behave however they want but you better be understanding) PC crap.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I love staring at women....


----------



## tiffclark1 (Sep 5, 2008)

I don't seem to have a problem...then again if you are dressed immodestly to their standards you would probably give any guy a reason to stare regardless of where they are from. I think this is one of the most comfortable places i've lived!


----------



## adywicaksono (Jul 19, 2008)

Sparkysair said:


> I totally agree. I feel far far safer here than I did in England - packs of roaming chavs are far more intimidating!


Asia man looks western woman as beautiful woman, take it easy


----------



## Monalisa (Jun 14, 2008)

Just to let you know that sometimes it happens whenever you just look different .I lived for 20 years in the States and since I am covered(Hijab), I used to get more than a stare sometimes.Some people due to their ignorance of others would assume that I did not even speak English.Same if a woman dressed in a black abaya walked through the mall in Florida, she would definitely be stared at. I just say use your judgement when you are out to be safe.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

DesertStranded said:


> It might surprise you but it is considered to be rude here by the locals as well. And an Arab woman being gawked at or touched would react a lot more strongly and probably would even get the police involved. Even my female Indian friends would complain about guys that were obviously leering. I think it is YOU that overreacts with the PC mantra too often. Maybe you should get out in the 'real' world and learn something about the local culture before you start preaching to the 'virtual' masses. Sorry, but after 4 yrs. in Europe i'm really sick of all this koombaya (let them behave however they want but you better be understanding) PC crap.



Considering that I have been in the UAE for several years, I know exactly what I am talking about and I know a lot of Emiratis too. To suggest that I get out in ther real world is utterly silly as you nothing about me or my life. The comments on this site were in reference to men from the Asian sub-continent and their culture, so reread the posts and you will understand.

YOU need to realise that the UAE is not some suburban town. It is a cosmopolitan city - for god or bad. No one has said that men leering is nice, but you should take a little time to understand that simple looking is not a crime. 



-


----------



## Starv (Oct 23, 2008)

I do have to agree that some moderators in this forum can tend to be PC pushers at times. People looking for comments on how it really is in the UAE need to hear the good and bad from multiple persons' perspectives. It is up to the info seeker, and not the moderators, to decide who's advice to listen to. While I agree stereotypes are bad, it are those oversimplified conceptions that most new forum members are looking for.


----------



## andy_mc (Nov 10, 2008)

JunFan said:


> whoah tiger...(and I think I was one of the many) I wasn't playing Judge John Deed or anything...I actually said these guys don't know any better. I did catch a guy trying to video my wife once, and there was no cultural misunderstanding 'cos judging by the way he nearly did the 100m sprint faster than Linford when he saw me look at him, he knew he was wrong.


I hearrd a couple talking about this sort of thing at Atlantis last last weekend, they said they were on the beach and some indian guys were wanting to be in pictures with them, while another Indian guy was spotted filming his girlfriend from about 30 feet behind them. They left pretty quick when the boyfriend asked what the hell they thought they were doing.


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Of course they know it's wrong. They know full well they can go to jail for harassing women. That's why they run a mile.


----------



## Suid-Afrikaner (Jul 20, 2008)

alli said:


> Of course they know it's wrong. They know full well they can go to jail for harassing women. That's why they run a mile.


I agree, they definitely know it's wrong. I've been stared out of my clothes by Indian men and a few Lebanese.
I also agree though with everyone saying it's no crime to stare, but come one, this is a whole new level of staring from what I've experience.

On the beach, besides the Indian guys walking in packs with mobile phone cameras, I had a guy lying a few meters away from us having a good stare, and no matter how I turned he always positioned himself to be able to look right inbetween my legs. Eventually I turned around my whole beach chair so I had my back to him.

No come on, should I have just accepted it as being part of living in a different culture? I'm think I'm entitled to no like it!


----------



## krosewarne (Jun 22, 2009)

Hello, i know this is a slight turn from the original question and i do apologise but my partner is very interested in moving to dubai, sounds great from a male point of view.
it's not really appealling to me at the moment with all the restrictions placed on women.
is it hard to live in dubai as a female? or am i getting the wrong impression entirely?


----------



## Amnesia180 (May 13, 2009)

Okay, this has definitely been an interesting read.

I went on a holiday to Abu Dhabi in May 2008, and I also noticed quite a bit of staring (this was more from the Indian men than anything) and they were also not staring at me... I was taking the dog on his daily walk and the seemed fascinated that the dog would do as I say, sit when I told him too and respond to his name. They started whistling and trying to copy the name I was calling... Just thought I would share the story, even though it's nothing to do with them staring at women - you have to appreciate that some people are just inquisitive (although, some are just perverts!!).


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

krosewarne said:


> Hello, i know this is a slight turn from the original question and i do apologise but my partner is very interested in moving to dubai, sounds great from a male point of view.
> it's not really appealling to me at the moment with all the restrictions placed on women.
> is it hard to live in dubai as a female? or am i getting the wrong impression entirely?



It is not at all hard to live in Dubai if you are a woman, nor are there many restrictions. Dubai is actually safer than most Western cities, but you have to realise that this is a Middle Eastern country with huge amounts of expatriate workers that come from different cultures.

-


----------



## Lee1971 (Mar 14, 2009)

Amnesia180 said:


> Okay, this has definitely been an interesting read.
> 
> I went on a holiday to Abu Dhabi in May 2008, and I also noticed quite a bit of staring (this was more from the Indian men than anything) and they were also not staring at me... I was taking the dog on his daily walk and the seemed fascinated that the dog would do as I say, sit when I told him too and respond to his name. They started whistling and trying to copy the name I was calling... Just thought I would share the story, even though it's nothing to do with them staring at women - you have to appreciate that some people are just inquisitive (although, some are just perverts!!).


Going to Abu Dhabi on holiday is a perfectly normal thing to do I am sure....but I am struggling with the concept of going on holiday to Abu Dhabi.....and taking a DOG!?!?!?! Whats that all about?

I can fully understand some of the concerns that western women have about being started at, and all the other things that have been discussed here.....but give the Indian boys a break, they don't get to see too many girls, and spend what 2 hours pay to get into Jumeira beach park to have a 'look' and engage photographic memeory.....was in Al Quoz Friday morning - thousands of men and not a single chick, that can't be good.


----------



## Amnesia180 (May 13, 2009)

Lee1971 said:


> Going to Abu Dhabi on holiday is a perfectly normal thing to do I am sure....but I am struggling with the concept of going on holiday to Abu Dhabi.....and taking a DOG!?!?!?! Whats that all about?


Oops, I should have clarified - it wasn't my dog.. It was my friends dog who I was staying with .


----------



## hol2412 (Jun 6, 2009)

I take it it depends on what style clothing you wear? Im moving out in 3 weeks and wanted to get some tips!!!


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> I take it it depends on what style clothing you wear? Im moving out in 3 weeks and wanted to get some tips!!!



Actually i doubt that, i think you would get stared regardless of what you wear as long as people can tell that you are female. There are way too many lonely men here and too many people who has never actually seen western women besides the movies. I assume it is more of a curiosity thing than anything and nothing threatening. Dubai is one of the safer places in the world anyway. Seems that Dubai's men to women ratio is 2.73 to 1!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

jander13 said:


> Actually i doubt that, i think you would get stared regardless of what you wear as long as people can tell that you are female. There are way too many lonely men here and too many people who has never actually seen western women besides the movies. I assume it is more of a curiosity thing than anything and nothing threatening. Dubai is one of the safer places in the world anyway. Seems that Dubai's men to women ratio is 2.73 to 1!


Wow ! In my engineering school a LONG time back, the ratio was 500:30 
Though I am quite curious as to how everyone deduces that the guy staring is Indian or Lebanese  I am Indian, and I myself can't make out a Pakistani guy from an Indian (not even from the language), and even a lot of Arabs have the brown skin 
Having said all this, some of my friends in London (from London - never been in India as far as I know) always kept repeating the philosophy - "Look, but don't touch" 
Generalizing comes easy to all of us I guess


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

rsinner said:


> Wow ! In my engineering school a LONG time back, the ratio was 500:30
> Though I am quite curious as to how everyone deduces that the guy staring is Indian or Lebanese  I am Indian, and I myself can't make out a Pakistani guy from an Indian (not even from the language), and even a lot of Arabs have the brown skin
> Having said all this, some of my friends in London (from London - never been in India as far as I know) always kept repeating the philosophy - "Look, but don't touch"
> Generalizing comes easy to all of us I guess


Point taken, but it is easy to tell the difference between someone who is Lebanese and someone who is Indian. I have used the term Indian when referring to labourers as the fact is that most of the chaps are from India. A generalisation, but not a derogatory comment. You will find that most of the taxi drivers here are from Pakistan. That is just how people are employed.

Live in the Middle East long enough and you will be able to tell the difference between Arabs from Oman, UAE, Saudi and Bahrain even.


----------



## tolkien (Apr 18, 2009)

How to put this? I'm in my 50s and nothing to look at and I've been stared at. They stare at any female of any age, you could be 90 and I'm not being facetious. They've done it forever, it's not personal, a male perogative. Keep your head down, dress sensibly and ignore it. If you dress as you might in a western country, you are not only asking for it, you're also rude. It's not culturally acceptable to flaunt the flesh. Less is more. If you make eye contact, expect some people to think it's a come on, keep your head down and keep going is my advice. It's about the only way I've found they actually get out of your way, otherwise they seem to expect you'll step aside. There are more important things to worry about!

JRR



Andyshiv said:


> Have heard they do and feel a bit uncomfortable about it.
> 
> Is it true?


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Point taken, but it is easy to tell the difference between someone who is Lebanese and someone who is Indian. I have used the term Indian when referring to labourers as the fact is that most of the chaps are from India. A generalisation, but not a derogatory comment. You will find that most of the taxi drivers here are from Pakistan. That is just how people are employed.
> 
> Live in the Middle East long enough and you will be able to tell the difference between Arabs from Oman, UAE, Saudi and Bahrain even.



i agree with this, i can easily seperate the arab population from indians. But of course it is nearly impossible to seperate pakistanis from indians besides their traditional garbs. Also it is true that certain carreer paths attract people from same nations, all of the truck drivers, cab drivers are pakistani and alot of real estate agents too but most of the indians are in the construction sector.

But i am not a master like elph yet!, i can't distinguish between people from different arab nations other than the distinctive head piece omanis use.


----------



## tolkien (Apr 18, 2009)

Given the point of this conversation was 'do western women get stared at', what difference does is make whether starees know the difference between Indian, Pakistani, Arabs from Oman, UAE, Saudi and Bahrain or whereever, they have one thing in common, in case you haven't sussed it, they're blokes!

JRR


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Given the point of this conversation was 'do western women get stared at', what difference does is make whether starees know the difference between Indian, Pakistani, Arabs from Oman, UAE, Saudi and Bahrain or whereever, they have one thing in common, in case you haven't sussed it, they're blokes!



so women don't stare at other women?!


----------



## tolkien (Apr 18, 2009)

*Touche*

but given that the female gaze when guided by desire statistically falls more frequently upon the opposite sex, otherwise we wouldn't be living with a population explosion, and in terms of deflecting the deficiencies of an argument that seemed to be digressing into the geography of dark complexions, the original thread came from a lady with concerns she would be stared at. Your comments suggest that locally men perhaps enjoy staring at each other to identify ethic origins almost as much as they do at women!

JRR




jander13 said:


> so women don't stare at other women?!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

tolkien said:


> but given that the female gaze when guided by desire statistically falls more frequently upon the opposite sex, otherwise we wouldn't be living with a population explosion, and in terms of deflecting the deficiencies of an argument that seemed to be digressing into the geography of dark complexions, the original thread came from a lady with concerns she would be stared at. Your comments suggest that locally men perhaps enjoy staring at each other to identify ethic origins almost as much as they do at women!
> 
> JRR


Bloomin eck!!

You're not blonde are you - sure you're an Aussie, you come across NEARLY as intelligent as Elph!!!


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

tolkien said:


> but given that the female gaze when guided by desire statistically falls more frequently upon the opposite sex, otherwise we wouldn't be living with a population explosion, and in terms of deflecting the deficiencies of an argument that seemed to be digressing into the geography of dark complexions, the original thread came from a lady with concerns she would be stared at. Your comments suggest that locally men perhaps enjoy staring at each other to identify ethic origins almost as much as they do at women!
> 
> JRR


of course i am grateful that it fells more frequently upon the opposite sex! i was only answering the question about how to seperate arabs and indians because one person got a bit offended i believe, didn't wanna leave him all heart broken before getting back on the subject!


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

When I lived there I got stared at by men regardless of ethnicity. At first I would wipe my nose thinking I must have a booger hanging from it.  Then someone told me the ratio of men to women and I understood. I did notice Pakistanis staring more but I attribute that to them not being as exposed to uncovered women or foreign women in their own country.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> When I lived there I got stared at by men regardless of ethnicity. At first I would wipe my nose thinking I must have a booger hanging from it. Then someone told me the ratio of men to women and I understood. I did notice Pakistanis staring more but I attribute that to them not being as exposed to uncovered women or foreign women in their own country.


an expat in Turkey! i am from Turkey (istanbul) but i haven't lived there in 10 years just been visiting once or two times a year. I was in istanbul 2 weeks ago actually, so how is that working out for you!


----------



## tolkien (Apr 18, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Bloomin eck!!
> 
> You're not blonde are you - sure you're an Aussie, you come across NEARLY as intelligent as Elph!!!


As the Irish like to say, "athnaionn ciarog, ciarog eile"!

JRR


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

jander13 said:


> an expat in Turkey! i am from Turkey (istanbul) but i haven't lived there in 10 years just been visiting once or two times a year. I was in istanbul 2 weeks ago actually, so how is that working out for you!


I like it better than Dubai. It doesn't feel as restrictive here and there is far more in the way of public transport so you can get around and not be stuck at the flat even when you overspend and are strapped for cash until payday. Also, it is very green in Istanbul but you can still walk by the sea. It is difficult to get by in English here though. Luckily, I know some German so I can at least communicate with my landlord that used to live in Germany. I don't know how long I will stay here. It depends on how long it takes my husband to get a greencard but we will at least be here until January.


----------



## Crammyman (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm a bloke, I work with indians and I enjoy walking around Bur Dubai on an evening. Every time I go onto site or walk out to a restaurant at night; Indian guys stare at me. The guys who work for me constantly ask me questions about England and if I go home they will scan through photographs for hours as they are fascinated with anything English or western I presume. I wouldn't worry too much about it and besides, I would liken them to adolescent western males who have little experience of women. come on guys we would all stare at girls on beaches in Spain or wherever we were on holiday!!

On the other hand, I've seen them almost walk in circles around girls on the public beaches which is a disgrace however you look at it!!


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

DesertStranded said:


> I like it better than Dubai. It doesn't feel as restrictive here and there is far more in the way of public transport so you can get around and not be stuck at the flat even when you overspend and are strapped for cash until payday. Also, it is very green in Istanbul but you can still walk by the sea. It is difficult to get by in English here though. Luckily, I know some German so I can at least communicate with my landlord that used to live in Germany. I don't know how long I will stay here. It depends on how long it takes my husband to get a greencard but we will at least be here until January.



Yeah i agree with you there, Istanbul is a more beautiful city compared to Dubai and has more substance. It may be rough living there as english speaker though as you said, you would be limited very specific parts of the city and most turkish people speak an extremely broken english and the accent is very difficult to understand. Good luck to your husband with the green card application. I was in america for 10 years but first it was college and then i worked for awhile but never applied for one, mistake! which part of istanbul are you residing at?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

:focus:


Right, so we are agreed that there is some staring, but it is harmless.

Are we done with this topic, for about the 4th time?

-


----------



## Crammyman (Jun 17, 2008)

Elphaba - surely if people want to continue this conversation then they are entitled to, you don't have to read it


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

sorry i got offtopic, guess we are done with this for the 4th time! staring is serious business


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

Bakirköy. It's a nice safe residential area.


----------

